# ВСД и вспышки в глазу



## Ирина Хомутенко (9 Окт 2015)

Мне поставили диагноз ВСД и недавно появились вспышки в глаза,поехала к хирургу которая делала пплк,сказала что с сетчаткой все впорядке,как бороться с этим состояние? спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Окт 2015)

ВСД у многих, а вот "вспышки",  в характерных жалобах нет
ППЛК делают единицам, и в жалобах при отслойке этот симптом есть!
Отслоение сетчатки глаза имеет достаточно характерный симптомокомплекс:


появление «пелены», «шторки» перед глазом. Пациенты безуспешно пытаются самостоятельно устранить ее, промывая глаза чаем или закапывая капли. В этом случае важно запомнить начальные симптомы отслойки сетчатки и сказать врачу, с какой стороны изначально появилась «шторка», так как со временем она может увеличиться и занять все поле зрения;
*наличие вспышек в виде «искр», «молний», плавающие точки в виде хлопьев «сажи»;*
симптомы отслоения сетчатки глаза могут заключаться в искажении рассматриваемых букв и предметов, изменении их формы и размеров с последующим снижением предметного зрения;
сужения и локальные выпадения полей зрения.


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (12 Окт 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ВСД у многих, а вот "вспышки",  в характерных жалобах нет
> ППЛК делают единицам, и в жалобах при отслойке этот симптом есть!
> Отслоение сетчатки глаза имеет достаточно характерный симптомокомплекс:
> 
> ...


Вы хотете сказать что врач 'просмотрела' отслойку!?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2015)

Хочу сказать что не все болезни от остеохондроза и ВСД.


----------

